# new bowfishing team



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

well finally got a bow-fishing team put together and seems to be going great have had some great nights out on the water, we cant wait to start shooting tournaments!!

here is our face book fan page add us if you would like help us get our name out there

http://www.facebook.com/pages/edit/?id=137259019647981#!/pages/Swack-N-stack/137259019647981

and here is a video we shot on lake conroe


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

o and if anybody wants to come out with us a trip or two let us know we will set it up


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yall coming to the Texas State Championship Tournament?

Aug. 28th, Possum Kingdom


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I was going to ask if they were bring there team to Anahuac this weekend....since they are so close!

But yeah the state championship at Possum Kingdom has $4500 added money to the pot and that lake is PERFECT for troller boats!


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

i sont think were going to able to make it this time around we are still practicing and gtting down packed so that way when we do go we will stand a chance


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Come on with it. You never know.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I understand. We all started there and went to several tournaments before we felt like we could compete. Really all it takes it to find the fish and hit them. Guys will show up in great big expensive boats but they still have to find fish and get them in the boat.
Feel free to come out Sat evening to see the boats or just hang out. You might be surprised to see some of the boats there.


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

alright i will talk to the guys and see but in the end its going to boil down to money lol since we dont have any sponsorships to help us out yet going to be hard for college students with no money lol


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Ain't many that do have sponsors, not one that pay bills anyways. You get discounts and some free field trial stuff, but hard to find one that will pay for fuel, entry and other expenses.


----------



## andrew.robinson1 (Jul 24, 2010)

I love to bow fish but sold the boat a few years aggo. Would love to join you on a sunday or a saturday i have off work. I shoot an old PSE with an AMS set up. I havn't been in a few years but still have the know how


----------

